# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Doç. Dr. Adem Esen Kimdir?

## ceyda

3054.jpg1961 yılında Konya'da doğan Adem Esen, ilkokulu Selçuk ve Alparslan ilkokullarında, ortaokulu Mevlana Ortaokulunda ve liseyi Konya İmam Hatip Lisesi ile Konya Gazi Lisesinde tamamladı.

1984 yılında İstanbul Üniversitesi Siyasal Bilimler Fakültesi Kamu Yönetimi Bölümünü, 1987 yılında Marmara Üniversitesi İlahiyat Fakültesi'ni bitirdi. Diyanet İşleri Başkanlığı Haseki Eğitim Merkezinden mezun oldu. Yüksek lisans ve doktorasını İstanbul Üniversitesi İktisat Fakültesinde tamamladı. Bazı yurtdışı üniversitelerinde / kuruluşlarında eğitim seminerlerine katıldı.

Erzincan Atatürk Üniversitesi Hukuk Fakültesi Ekonomi Maliye Bölümü'nde Yrd. Doç. ve Ekonomi Maliye Bölüm Başkanı olarak görev yaptı. Ayrıca Erzincan İlahiyat MYO'nda Müdür yardımcılığı yaptı. 1993 yılında doçent olduktan sonra Sivas Cumhuriyet Üniversitesi İktisadi ve İdari Bilimler Fakültesi'ne kurucu öğretim üyesi olarak geçti ve iktisat bölüm başkanlığını yürüttü. 1998 yılında profesörlük süresi dolmuş olmasına rağmen, 1999 yılında seçimlere katıldı ve Selçuklu Belediye Başkanı seçildi.

Adem Esen'in, yöresel ekonomi (Konya, Sivas, Kayseri, Erzurum illeri, Dinar), işçi-işveren ilişkileri, afetler (deprem), yönetim alanında çalışmaları ve tercemeleri yanında belediyecilikle ilgili bilimsel çalışmaları vardır. 

Evli ve üç çocuk babası olan Doç. Dr. Adem Esen, İngilizce, ve Arapça bilmektedir. Halen Konya Selçuklu Belediye Başkanlığını yürütmektedir.

----------

